# Maximising chances



## Lara200 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hello All - I have just had my first failed IVF cycle.  All very devastating but I am determined to have another go.  I reckon I have maybe 1 or at most 2 more goes before either my eggs or my bank balance, probably both, give up!  I know it is all a bit of a lottery and there is lots of info on this site but it would help me (if only to think I am doing everything I can possibly do to help myself) if any of you ladies have any tips or information which have either helped you or passed on by your doctors which may work.

As far as I know my main drawback is my age (44 ).  I have 6 eggs from my last cycle 4 of which fertilised.  My doctor told me to take low dose aspirin and drink around a pint of milk a day.  My weight is normal and I am otherwise in good health.  I have read on the site about taking wheatgrass to lower FSH.  Last time it was 8.2 but I understand it can vary.  Any tips and guidance would be most gratefully received.  Good luck to you all.

Lara


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Lara

Firstly I wanted to say how sorry I was to hear about your failed tx.  It is so devastating and my heart goes out to you...

There is so much information on these boards that it can be so confusing but the main thing is try not to get over stressed with what you think you should and shouldn't be doing !  If your fsh was 8.2 I think that is nothing to worry about hun...the last time I had mine checked it was 12 but as you say...it can vary quite a lot each month.  Some people reckon that acupuncture can help to lower fsh and of course it does help you to relax.  If you aren't already having acupuncture perhaps you could find someone who specialises in IF ?  If you eat sensibly and drink plenty of water/milk, take your vitamins, the rest is really down to luck in my opinion....

Sending you lots of good luck vibes for your next attempt and I hope it will be THE ONE for you hun...


----------



## Lara200 (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words.  It makes such a difference at this difficult time, particularly as I am doing this on my own.  Good luck with your next tx?  Fingers and everything else crossed!   

Lara


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi again !  Just wanted to say that I am also going through tx on my own so I fully understand the desperation you are feeling...we are also the same age !!! Well, I will be 44 soon anyway... If you need someone to chat to you know where I am, ok ?

Here's hoping your 2nd attempt and my 3rd one will be the lucky ones for us...


----------



## Lara200 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi!  It's great to hear from you.  It's nice to find another singleton.  I find it difficult sometimes not being able to talk about this with someone with as much invested in the process as I have.  It's difficult to know if I am making the right decisions but I guess I can only do what feels right for me.
Where are you having your tx.  I am currently with Bridge but am looking to go abroad for the next tx as it is just too expensive here.  I was thinking of ISIDA as they seem to be very good and are much cheaper.  Going there will allow me to have another couple of goes although of course I hope I don't need to.  I should have started all this a long time ago but never mind, must look forward. 
All the best

Lara


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just popped in to wish you girls all the best for your treatments 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Jo for the good luck message !!!

Hi Lara...hope you are ok today ?  I know what you mean about finding it difficult at times coping with all this as a singleton...I am having tx (when I start again) at the Cromwell in Darlington...I've had to move clinics recently due to the lack of donors with my other clinic !  I hope that you are lucky with your next try whether it be with the Bridge or abroad...I too had been looking at clinics abroad but only just looking at the moment...where is ISIDA ?  Anyway sending you lots of   and ...Take care and keep in touch..


----------



## Lara200 (Aug 26, 2006)

Dear Jo.  Thanks for the good wishes.  If only we could translate all these great vibes into BFP's!

Hello Holly.  It's great to hear from you.  I'm trying to get through until Monday when I see my con.  I hope I can discuss with him how I did last time and what I can do next.  In the meantime I have been trying to look into other clinics but keep hitting obstacles, mainly my age.  I had hoped to go to ISIDA (it's in Kiev, Ukraine) but they say they would prefer to treat me with DE.  I may have to go down that route eventually but I want to at least try one more time with my own eggs if I can.  I am having some difficulty finding clinics which will take me on.  IVI in Spain looks promising and I'll have to look further into that.
When I went to Bridge for my ET there were other ladies there from other parts of the UK who had come to Bridge just for the EC and ET because they could not get donors at their home clinics.  Bridge have their own sperm bank and you may want to have a look at them for donors.  Good luck with your new clinic.  As we both haven't started our new cycles, who knows we may end up starting at the same time.
Anyway lots of   

Keep smiling

Love

Lara


----------

